# Chilean Juice Pail Lists



## Chateau Joe (Feb 19, 2014)

Howdy all,

We got our copy of the price list for Chilean juice pails. A $5 surcharge has been tacked on this year by our supplier and the prices are getting a little high for my liking.

I was wondering what you pay for a pail of say Carmenere?


----------



## Julie (Feb 19, 2014)

I'm paying $51, what are you paying?


----------



## Rocky (Feb 19, 2014)

I saw on TV that the drought in California will likely have a negative effect on the grape harvest. I plan to really "brew up" this Spring and Summer from kits and buckets. I fear that wine, juice bucket and kit prices will be adversely affected next year. I currently have about 100 gallons to bottle and plan to make at least that much in the next few months. Something you might consider.


----------



## Chateau Joe (Feb 19, 2014)

Julie said:


> I'm paying $51, what are you paying?


 
Wow! That's less than the wholesale price at my LHBS.

After mark-up $75 fresh juice and $80 if its frozen.


----------



## Chateau Joe (Feb 19, 2014)

Rocky said:


> I saw on TV that the drought in California will likely have a negative effect on the grape harvest. I plan to really "brew up" this Spring and Summer from kits and buckets. I fear that wine, juice bucket and kit prices will be adversely affected next year. I currently have about 100 gallons to bottle and plan to make at least that much in the next few months. Something you might consider.


 
My LHBS where I get my juice is advising us to perhaps double up our Chilean juice order for that same reason. He fears there won't be any California juice available this fall.


----------



## Runningwolf (Feb 19, 2014)

Rocky is spot on but let me expand a bit further. The lake Erie region all the way up into the Finger Lakes was hit be a major blow from all the freezing weather. Vines just can't handle negative zero weather over three days in a row like we had several times this year. Vanifera vines are about shot and natives are taking a hit. The video below is our largest supplier.
http://www.wkbw.com/news/Vineyards-Being-Hurt-By-Winter-Weather-245604641.html


----------



## Julie (Feb 19, 2014)

Chateau Joe said:


> Wow! That's less than the wholesale price at my LHBS.
> 
> After mark-up $75 fresh juice and $80 if its frozen.



Lol, how far away are you from Lowellville, OH? It is called Luv Bella's. Ther website is www.luvabella.com


----------



## Chateau Joe (Feb 19, 2014)

Julie said:


> Lol, how far away are you from Lowellville, OH? It is called Luv Bella's. Ther website is www.luvabella.com


 
About 10-11 hours. Unfortunately I'd lose the difference in gasoline.


----------



## Pumpkinman (Feb 19, 2014)

Joe, if we could get enough people together and have a pallet shipped here to NY, we could make it worth while, I know for one that I'd be good for about 4 pails and a lug or two of grapes.


----------



## derunner (Feb 19, 2014)

Does anyone buy juice buckets in southeast PA? I hear there is a place near Rt 1 and 202, but can't find a website? I know there some others about an hour from me in MD and NJ, but SE PA would be better for me. I've never done a juice bucket yet, but want to do some this spring. Thanks for any information.


----------



## Runningwolf (Feb 20, 2014)

Pumpkinman said:


> Joe, if we could get enough people together and have a pallet shipped here to NY, we could make it worth while, I know for one that I'd be good for about 4 pails and a lug or two of grapes.



Tom, that is possible. check out my prices and we may be able to do that.


----------



## ffemt128 (Feb 20, 2014)

Runningwolf said:


> Rocky is spot on but let me expand a bit further. The lake Erie region all the way up into the Finger Lakes was hit be a major blow from all the freezing weather. Vines just can't handle negative zero weather over three days in a row like we had several times this year. Vanifera vines are about shot and natives are taking a hit. The video below is our largest supplier.
> http://www.wkbw.com/news/Vineyards-Being-Hurt-By-Winter-Weather-245604641.html


 

Unfortunately for us who buy PA juices in the fall this means our costs will be higher as well.


----------



## Rocky (Feb 20, 2014)

Doug, I think you are right. I believe the prices of juice, kits and grapes from everywhere will increase due to the debacle in California. It has been my experience that there is a certain momentum created when prices go up and sellers jump on the bandwagon. I was referring to buying inventory that exists now and possibly Chilean juice in March. If prices go up, I will be okay. If they don't go up, I will be okay!


----------



## ffemt128 (Feb 20, 2014)

Rocky said:


> Doug, I think you are right. I believe the prices of juice, kits and grapes from everywhere will increase due to the debacle in California. It has been my experience that there is a certain momentum created when prices go up and sellers jump on the bandwagon. I was referring to buying inventory that exists now and possibly Chilean juice in March. If prices go up, I will be okay. If they don't go up, I will be okay!


 

I bought 8 buckets of Chilean last spring and in the fall I went with all juice from the Northeast PA region. I'll likely do the same again however I'm limiting my Chilean juice this spring.


----------



## JohnT (Feb 21, 2014)

Rocky / et al, 

I heard about the drought in California, but I have to wonder if this is something that we really need to worry about at this time of year? 

My point is that this is February. Aren't the vines dormant this time of year? Could it be that a few rains might replenish their reservoirs and have things back to normal before the vines come out of dormancy?

Just wondering if this will be as bad some folks think...

johnT.


----------



## homer (Feb 23, 2014)

Rocky said:


> . I currently have about 100 gallons to bottle and plan to make at least that much in the next few months..



Rocky, that's 40 carboys, a 1,000 bottles, how long can you cellar it? That's 3 bottles a day, everyday. Maybe I just need to step up the pace. bk


----------



## hvac36 (Feb 26, 2014)

My supplier just called me the other day all pails $50. Just like last season... Ordered 10 pails... Using Capra collina in jessup pa....


----------



## hvac36 (Feb 26, 2014)

JohnT said:


> Rocky / et al,
> 
> I heard about the drought in California, but I have to wonder if this is something that we really need to worry about at this time of year?
> 
> ...



California is hurting, a few vineyards have all ready lost vines from last season. Government water systems have shut down there supply of water to 750,000 acres of farm and more coming... Was just reading about and following the story on it.. It's a shame to see that many vines die....


----------



## Rocky (Feb 26, 2014)

homer said:


> Rocky, that's 40 carboys, a 1,000 bottles, how long can you cellar it? That's 3 bottles a day, everyday. Maybe I just need to step up the pace. bk



Homer, you scared me there for a second because I don't have 40 carboys! Check your math. That is 20 5-gallon carboys (I have a number of 6.5 and 6 gallon carboys and a 15 gallon demijohn) resulting in 500 bottles. 

Barely what I need to work up the courage to go to Confession!


----------



## tmmii (Mar 1, 2014)

Julie said:


> Lol, how far away are you from Lowellville, OH? It is called Luv Bella's. Ther website is www.luvabella.com




I've gotten juice from there before, no issues. I mostly go to collinwood grape company in Cleveland, no worries on pre order which is great as I usually do everything spur of the moment and they are only two hours away. 


Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making


----------



## vgent (Mar 20, 2014)

I sell the L'uva Bella juice in Cleveland, I would recommend you call L'uva Bella 330-536-6450 and tell them where you live they may have someone selling their juice close to you


----------



## sdelli (Mar 23, 2014)

vgent said:


> I sell the L'uva Bella juice in Cleveland, I would recommend you call L'uva Bella 330-536-6450 and tell them where you live they may have someone selling their juice close to you




Where in Cleveland are you located?


Sam


----------



## vgent (Mar 24, 2014)

I am in North Royalton
12613 State Rd (SR94)

www.gentilejuice.com


----------



## sdelli (Mar 24, 2014)

vgent said:


> I am in North Royalton
> 12613 State Rd (SR94)
> 
> www.gentilejuice.com




I use to live in Solon... Moved to Michigan about 5 years ago but still go back quite often. What are your hours? I may stop by next time I am back in town. Your site says pickup on 03/29/14... How is that since Chilean has not come to harvest yet? Do you ever deal with fresh grapes anytime of the year?


Sam


----------



## vgent (Mar 25, 2014)

Chilean grape harvest began in mid February this year http://www.winesofchile.org/wine-travel/harvest-fest/
Saturday 9-3 weekdays 3-5 or by appointment 
I bring in California grapes in September 
Feel free to call ahead and arrange to meet at your convenience


----------



## vgent (Mar 25, 2014)

Chilean grape harvest began in mid February this year http://www.winesofchile.org/wine-travel/harvest-fest/
Saturday 9-3 weekdays 3-5 or by appointment 
I bring in California grapes in September 
Feel free to call ahead and arrange to meet at your convenience


----------



## sdelli (Mar 25, 2014)

Thanks!


Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making


----------



## byathread (Mar 26, 2014)

JohnT said:


> I heard about the drought in California, but I have to wonder if this is something that we really need to worry about at this time of year?
> 
> My point is that this is February. Aren't the vines dormant this time of year?



Unfortunately, since winter is the primary wet season in California, a dry winter is likely to have a huge impact on the upcoming growing season as it is very unlikely they will catch up on rainfall this year. Combined with the fact that groundwater reserves for the vines will be low, reservoirs will be low, irrigation water will be restricted it likely will cause a diminished crop this year, though we don't know how bad it might be yet. Additionally, due to the warm temps bud break was a month earlier this year in Napa (late January) and probably other regions as well. This presents further challenges for growers like frost protection which could further limit yields.

Eventually, viticulturists in California will have to tackle some big-picture issues, like going back to more drought-tolerant rootstocks and more vineyards going back to dry-farming in places like Napa and the more well-watered regions.

http://napavalley.patch.com/groups/...iggest-challenge-for-napa-valley-grapegrowers


----------



## 4score (Jul 30, 2014)

I was reading this old thread and noticed all the talk about how CA may be impacted from the drought. Well, the drought continues, but surprisingly, at least here in the Sierra Foothills, the grapes are doing great! There are no watering restrictions hurting the grapes here. This season is going to be a very good year according to the locals. It's also looking to be early. I was also surprised to see one of the local premier vineyards for Cab Franc is a source for Collinwood Grape Company in Cleveland. I can personally attest to the high quality of grapes they are getting from here (Loomis, CA). http://collinwoodgrape.com/Index.html


----------



## Boatboy24 (Jul 30, 2014)

4score said:


> I was reading this old thread and noticed all the talk about how CA may be impacted from the drought. Well, the drought continues, but surprisingly, at least here in the Sierra Foothills, the grapes are doing great! There are no watering restrictions hurting the grapes here. This season is going to be a very good year according to the locals. It's also looking to be early. I was also surprised to see one of the local premier vineyards for Cab Franc is a source for Collinwood Grape Company in Cleveland. I can personally attest to the high quality of grapes they are getting from here (Loomis, CA). http://collinwoodgrape.com/Index.html



I just received the Finevinewines newsletter and it was stating that winery demand is low this year and prices are lower as a result. I haven't seen prices from my supplier yet, bit I'll be curious to see if they are lower than last year.


----------

